# Call of Duty virgin.



## Numbers (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been playing Black Ops the last week or so, never played any game of this type before. GTA yes, but this type of first person game no. Fuck me what a brilliant game, it just blows me away, took a bit of getting used to, but I just love playing it. Been reading about other COD games, surely they can't get much better than Black Ops? If so, beautiful, and what would you suggest the best of this series? Please of course.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 10, 2012)

Do people still play Black Ops? 

Basically they are all fine, but if you want to play online you are best trying to keep up with the latest releases such as the more recent Modern Warfare.

Another similar game from a different developer is Battlefield, I believe 3 may have come out recently. The controls are near enough identical or can be set up the same.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2012)

Get Battlefield 3, find some good people to play with then see why CoD is the lesser game.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Do people still play Black Ops?
> 
> .


 
yes, because it's well cheap now, I got it for about a tenner


----------



## Dandred (Feb 11, 2012)

For single player the first one is the best, get that should be cheap as chips now.

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare

Great story and amazing characters.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 11, 2012)

I still play Black Ops, and felt the same when I first played it as you did - hadnt really bothered with games of that ilk but you can see why there's all the hype there is once you play it. Great innit 

Modern Warfare 2 is the latest one. Medal of Honour was pretty good as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2012)

Dandred said:


> For single player the first one is the best, get that should be cheap as chips now.
> 
> Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
> 
> Great story and amazing characters.



Yeah the single player on that was great 2&3 have not come close to it...


----------



## Pingu (Feb 15, 2012)

*points*

nooob


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2012)

I enjoyed the Black Ops single player. Multiplayer on the other hand....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Do people still play Black Ops?


 I just started playing it a few weeks ago - it's well cheap and I only bought a PS3 just before Xmas


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm playing Black Ops and Modern Warfare - I'd recommend getting that


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 15, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I enjoyed the Black Ops single player. Multiplayer on the other hand....


The whole point of multiplayer is it's meant to be more fun silly. TBF that's where Battlefield is superior. 

Also never get mashed up and do a three day six player LAN party on three large screens, you will give yourself teh motion sicks trying to spy where everyone else is on the map. I don't care how snowing it is outside, just don't do it.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> The whole point of multiplayer is it's meant to be more fun silly. TBF that's where Battlefield is superior.


 
It's more the people

"U FUKKIN FAGGOTS....RAAAAAAAAAAGE....MAKE ME A SANDWICH MOM.....YOU FUKKKKKKKIN FAGGOT!!!1111!!! HAX0R!"


----------



## starfish (Feb 15, 2012)

Currently playing ModWar3 but will occasioanally go back to 1 & 2 & Black Ops.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 15, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's more the people
> 
> "U FUKKIN FAGGOTS....RAAAAAAAAAAGE....MAKE ME A SANDWICH MOM.....YOU FUKKKKKKKIN FAGGOT!!!1111!!! HAX0R!"


Yeah, you really need a load of mates either in your team online or to play against or it's all just getting merced by 14 year old virgins.


----------



## starfish (Feb 15, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah, you really need a load of mates either in your team online or to play against or it's all just getting merced by 14 year old virgins.


 
As is currently happening to me. Was doing ok till an hour or so ago.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 15, 2012)

starfish said:


> As is currently happening to me. Was doing ok till an hour or so ago.


Well it is half term.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 15, 2012)

It's all about Zombies IMO


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2012)

haven't tried on-line yet - not sure I'd enjoy it tbh


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2012)

I absolutely love this game  I'm currently trying to escape an avalanche, I've already failed about 6+ times, but I absolutely love it.

As I said in the first post, if they get better than this then I am delighted to just be losing my virginity.  I'll give Battlefield a go after I try at least another COD game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

Try Battlefield 3 now.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 15, 2012)

Duty virgin, you know, like duty social worker. Not.

I couldn't get to grips with how that could work.


----------



## army_of_one (Feb 22, 2012)

CoD is one of my faves. I've gotten all of them since Modern Warfare on several platforms. I agree that CoD 4 had the best story, but it's closely followed by Black Ops.

As for the multiplayer, I think that's the best part. Keeps things from getting dull. The communities can be really a..rough at times. Xbox live is the probably the worst, PS3 only slightly better. Mute is wonderful thing though.

The best thing to do if you're running into a party after party of 14 year olds raping you is to party up with others and do the same to them. The most successful hunters roam in packs. The lone baby buffalo get picked off. Get a mic (doesn't have to be fancy) to call out what you see and what's going on around you. Six players doing this can turn a team of randoms into a greasy stain with ease.

Figure out what kind of player you are. Do you tend to move around the entire map? Do you defend one area? A mixture of both? Whatever it is, tailor your perks and weapons to that style. Ghost is TREMENDOUS in Black Ops. It won't make you god, but it will make an impact on your game whether camping (posting up in one spot and never moving[very very noobish!]) or rushing the spawn from the flanks. Look at your game type also. Flak jacket and Tac mask pro are pretty standard most of the objective games (Domination, Demolition, etc).

Learn the maps. Find out the high traffic areas so that you can be there to cut them off at the knees when they get there. With experience you'll learn all the usual hidey-holes and lines of sight. If you have trouble in the high traffic areas, roam the perimeter of the map of pick them off from the flanks.

If you're not earning the higher killstreaks dial it back. Stick with UAV, Counter UAV, Carepackage to be a team player. Use RCXD, SAM Turret, Napalm if want to lone wolf it. Once you can reliably get them go for the higher streaks.

I could go on for page after page. If you want I can pm a link to a site that helped me out a lot. It covers teaming up CoD, Battlefield and a lot of other games; pc, xbox and ps3.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 23, 2012)

I still play CofD 1 online. And still get wasted most of the time.
I like the WW2 ones better - running around with a machine gun shouting 'kill the fascist bastards' or being tommy atkins going toe to toe with 'Jerry wankers' is hard to beat.
Cant get into being a yankee imperialist wasting arabs like on modern warfare.


----------

